# New Toy For Me Too!!



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well work's been going great this year (after a rough time last year!) and I've spent the past 3 years driving around sub 1k pieces of cr&p so my wife decided it was time to treat myself to something special









Now I was going to so for something like an S4 or S4 (had an S3 a few years back but found it too sedate for my younger years!) but something definitely Audi as the added bonus would be that my wife works at the local dealer...

Well things never go according to plan as today we did a deal on this tasty (and rare) little number:










and yes, that is an R8 in the background.... drooooooool!!

For those who don't know, it's a *BMW Z3 M Coupe* (3.2 Straight Six 321bp)... a unique little beast that sold in very low numbers (less than 600 on the road in the UK) and has become a bit of a cult "love it or hate it" car. For us we love it and we'd wanted one for years (well since they came out really) but never had the dosh until recently. Although it's a 2000 'V' plate it's only done 36.5k miles with full BMW history and is in fantastic condition, the handy thing is with these is they are all owned by enthusiasts so generally well looked after... it's only done 3k in the last 12 months!!

It really is a love/hate kind of car from the looks though... I always think it looks a little like a modern E Type with the looooong bonnet and small 2 seater cabin, and it's got one hell of a fat arse



























These are just quick and dirty pics I snapped at lunch, will no doubt take it for a decent photo shoot soon as it's one of those cars that just cries out to me to be photographed!!

A very very very happy Jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice one mate.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Smart as fuc


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice one top work


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

OO OO OO I saw one of these today a 56 reg, lovely it was.mmmmmmm or was it a Z8 thingy???


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Aw JEEZ!!! Am I jealous.....'kin beautiful little runabout you got there....

Best regards David


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I think its a ringer and has been rebuilt, have seen previous pics of it

sam


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

sssammm said:


> I think its a ringer and has been rebuilt, have seen previous pics of it
> 
> sam


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Sam









Have been up for an hour already today as I'm a little too excited to sleep (sad isn't it) but it's been soooooo long since I've had a decent (fast) car that it's a big deal to me









As I'm bored (what the hell do you do at 6.45am on a Saturday?!) here are some pics of previous interesting cars I've owned:

*Mazda 323 GT-R* - 4x4 2.0 Turbo Jap Import (I had it featured in a mag many moons ago!)



















*Nissan Pulsar GTi-R* - 4x4 2.0 Turbo Jap Import (quite modded with 315bhp)










*Audi S3* - 4x4 1.8 Turbo German Barge (amazing build and LUSH interior!)


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

and. MPV


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

And finally the fastest little nutter car I've had so far...

*Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V* - 4x4 2.0 Turbo Jap Pocket Rocket














































This was the last proper car I had (don't count my 205 track car) but I had to sell that to help with a deposit on our house... and finally about 3.5 years later it's time to get back into something fast and fun


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sam your a nutter.... cool stuff though


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice Jon, you sound happy









I drove a Z3 and it was pretty chuckable, so good fun. Enjoy it.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent car m8. I've always been a scooby driver but the wife had a Z3 and I loved that but this is a def step up. It needs the fat arse for drifting round corners as with 3.2 under the hood the back end will slip often.

My last car was a 328 BMW estate and boy it was interesting trying to go round roundabouts quickly.

Always been a fan of the z3 coupe and will probably get the next one up in a couple of years when they become more affordable for the wife; as she loves them.










Enjoy driving it.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very tasty Jon, am a huge fan of the Z3







I'm also shocked about the small numbers that are actually on the UK roads, thought it would have been a lot higher


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Enjoy it!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

We fancied a Z3 too.....actually went to our stealers with the intention of driving away with one.....then I tried to get into it...'kin ell!

I am afraid it is just too small for a normal 6'3" bloke







I just could not get the seat back far enough (very unusual for a BMW) for my trouser fillers....damn shame as we love the look of the Z3 much purer desing I feel than the Z4.....tried a Z4 and fitted fine but just would not be happy driving something I don't like the look of.....much the same as wearing a watch I guess?

As for tail happy.....nah....not the M version, it has been well set up for that power and has a much different rear suspension than the non "M" version.....just don't turn the traction control off in the wet









It'll be a hoot......the 2.8 I drove was very nice.....your....Mmmmmmmm









Either this year or early next year we will be back on the "nice" car trail......one of the sprogs just finished Uni







so now getting back into the real world of having some pocket money again







problem is we really don't know what to go for.....really don't know!









Best regards David


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats, mate. I LOVE these, I almost had one back in '99. Prob'ly would except the dealer was an arse, didn't think I was serious. So I bought a full size pickup that was even more expensive. (and sold it 6 months later to buy a house!)

Good luck with it. I'm green with envy.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Great fun, jonmurgie, enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Fancy that.

Say hello to my little friend..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Well work's been going great this year (after a rough time last year!) and I've spent the past 3 years driving around sub 1k pieces of cr&p so my wife decided it was time to treat myself to something special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Jon









My first thoughts on seeing it was that it looks like a Reliant









A Reliant Scimitar not the classic three-wheeler


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Believe it or not there are two Scimitars on the road within 200m of where I live in north London. I never see 'em anywhere else though.


----------



## A Williams (Apr 13, 2007)

sssammm said:


> and. MPV


I think I like it, needs some flames though....


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well a week on and I'm absolutely LOVING the M Coupe (not that I ever thought I wouldn't!) Stunning little motor and everyone I know who's into cars has commented on how much they like it too...










And a little treat for you all... whilst fitting a stereo today up at work the resident photographer was snapping one of his models right beside us... and I had my camera on me so it would have been rude not to 










Have a great weekend folks


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Now thats what I call a real PULLER......























Well seems like a very long time ago...in actual fact it WAS a bloody long time ago...I guess I had much the equivent to the M series from BMW.....hey...it was fast in its day







2002tii......it was a big change from my usual Mini Coopers 'S''s.....but loved it......this was taken on a trip to MacLand on my 21st birthday.....hey the hat was fashionable then!


















2002tii Special order Black with Factory twin headlamp conversion....mmmmm

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I tried a 2002 Turbo.....the power delivery was like an on/off switch for Sizewell B power station







and there was no namby pamby featherlight doughnut punching poofta traction control in them thar days....









Problem is nowadays I can afford to run and insure as fast a car as there is.....but I don't want one now







I am seriously looking around for a carpet slipper with auto trans and a pillow





















quite fancy another Jag......but they don't look quite as elegent as they used to....an Aston...na....too low.....BMW X5...na...too posey....**** I'm getting old!









Best regards David


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

rondeco said:


> Something like this perhaps


Ooooh.... a Daimler.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PERFECT!!!!! Does it come in chintz?
























It seems to have a great interior light just perfect for map reading in the middle lane of the M3 at night looking for that turn off we should have taken to the post office thirty miles back......and a nice big clock to see just how late we are going to be as well.....

Oh dear...I see a problem....where do I put the nodding dog? (answers on a post card to.....)

Best regards David


----------

